# Suprise Visitors at my home - yayyy



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I was pleasantly surprised and caught off guard today ..

But you will have to stay tuned to find out who they were ... they will add to this post with their photos - hang in there !!!!!!!!!!! B)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lina I hate waiting, give a hint please


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 28 2008, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597752


> Lina I hate waiting, give a hint please [/B]



Nope - I was not allowed to give hints - a couple of hours Paula .. Please wait ... Matilda was part of the conversation ... about how Max loves Matilda along with ............. so that's all I am saying ....


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am guessing DEB , she lives in your neck of the woods  Sarah


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Jun 28 2008, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597759


> I am guessing DEB , she lives in your neck of the woods  Sarah[/B]


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Jun 28 2008, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597759


> I am guessing DEB , she lives in your neck of the woods  Sarah[/B]


That's my guess too! :sHa_banana: :chili: 
:wine: :drinkup:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:smtease:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maybe Fay and Sparkey  or Deb and all her gang  geeze, I hate waiting :smstarz: :smilie_tischkante: see what you've done to me :wacko1: :smheat:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Steve and Peg or the Desperate House Wives from Orange County. :innocent: I have to do the dishes be back soon.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Not Steve and Peg ..

And not sure how desperate these two were :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :smtease: they're definately not housewives !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 28 2008, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597784


> maybe Fay and Sparkey  or Deb and all her gang  geeze, I hate waiting :smstarz: :smilie_tischkante: see what you've done to me :wacko1: :smheat:[/B]


Nope not me, but one day for sure :biggrin: I'm guessing Deb too :drinkup:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

If it is not Steve and Peg, it has to be Deb and the gang or Fay and Sparkey. Come on Lina give us a hint. PWEEZE!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

They'll come on soon with lots of pics (I hope) ... I think they might have stashed Bella in their handbags .. oh wait - Bella is sleeping in her bed ... :wub: 

OK - one hint - just for you Paula ... Deb was the designated driver !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and no Little Blind Billy did not come along for the ride ...

That leaves one other person who was also malt-less ..


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

we don't know any malt-less people


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jun 28 2008, 06:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597808


> we don't know any malt-less people [/B]



No no noooooooooo Fay - Malt-less today (visiting without her malt) ... you're so cute !!!!!!!
lol @ malt-less people


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: now I am going :wacko1: and I have to share the computer with hubby tonight :smpullhair: my computer stopped working :smcry: I'll have to check in during his potty breaks :rofl:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

They should be at Deb's by now ... ARE THEY THERE YET ????????????


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I say Stacey, you and Deb were at one of the shows that Caira was in so why not? :blush:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Jun 28 2008, 07:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597818


> I say Stacey, you and Deb were at one of the shows that Caira was in so why not? :blush:[/B]



Good observations - nope - not Stacey though !!! :biggrin:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jun 28 2008, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597821


> QUOTE (deblddo @ Jun 28 2008, 07:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597818





> I say Stacey, you and Deb were at one of the shows that Caira was in so why not? :blush:[/B]



Good observations - nope - not Stacey though !!! :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]


hmmmmmmm :blink:

who else lives out there?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I wish the member map was working so I could figure it out


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jun 28 2008, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597824


> I wish the member map was working so I could figure it out [/B]



i was thinking the same thing :yes:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

They don't have to actually live in the area you know ? :smootch:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm guessing Linda, Bonnie's Mommy:




Because of her posts here





Joy


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jun 28 2008, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597826


> They don't have to actually live in the area you know ? :smootch:[/B]



still thinking here


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: so that's where she's been hiding :chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (vjw @ Jun 28 2008, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597828


> I'm guessing Linda, Bonnie's Mommy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot about that post. I think your right. Lina hasn't said no to that guess.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (vjw @ Jun 28 2008, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597828


> I'm guessing Linda, Bonnie's Mommy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmmmm I never saw that post of Linda's ... :brownbag:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jun 28 2008, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597833


> QUOTE (vjw @ Jun 28 2008, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597828





> I'm guessing Linda, Bonnie's Mommy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmmmm I never saw that post of Linda's ... :brownbag:


Your right! :aktion033: Lina didn't say no.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

hubby hasn't gotten to the computer yet :chili: he's watching a poker thing on tv, hummmmmmm It's Deb and Linda with Bonnie :chili: :chili: it's just gotta be that. right :rochard:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

linda was my guess too because of her post earlier about surpriseing an sm member with a visit. are we right ???


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 28 2008, 07:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597836


> hubby hasn't gotten to the computer yet :chili: he's watching a poker thing on tv, hummmmmmm It's Deb and Linda with Bonnie :chili: :chili: it's jsut gotta be that. right[/B]



Malt - Less


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

linda was my guess too because of her post earlier about surpriseing an sm member with a visit. are we right ???


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

well then :blush: who  I sure hope I find out before hubby gets his time at the computer :blink:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

It's been two hours - ARE THEY HOME YET ???????????????????????????????????????????????

Come on Deb - Nayla and Nemo want to pee !!!!!!!!!!! get home and take them out ..

My fault - I sent them to the Spectrum so the "guest" could do some more damage shopping.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jun 28 2008, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597838


> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 28 2008, 07:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597836





> hubby hasn't gotten to the computer yet :chili: he's watching a poker thing on tv, hummmmmmm It's Deb and Linda with Bonnie :chili: :chili: it's jsut gotta be that. right[/B]



Malt - Less
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think she left Bonnie at Deb's or maybe she didn't travel with Bonnie. :blush:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

We're off to dinner. But here's one pic!!!!!

Yipeeee, Linda was here!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jun 28 2008, 06:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597806


> Deb was the designated driver !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]


 ok if Deb was the designated driver the other one had to be Linda :smrofl: :wine: :drinkup: 


:aktion033: :sHa_banana:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jun 28 2008, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597845


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jun 28 2008, 06:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597806





> Deb was the designated driver !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]


 ok if Deb was the designated driver the other one had to be Linda :smrofl: :wine: :drinkup: 


:aktion033: :sHa_banana:
[/B][/QUOTE]




now that could be scarey :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
Linda your a little sneak  hope your having a great time with Deb, where's BONNIE????????


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lina that's a great picture of all of you, your daughter is beautiful, so are you and Linda. Love the babies :wub: now hubby can come and use the computer  I'm happy now


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

AWWW - the gang was there ( minus Aussies , cause there is NO WAY with an open bar , a requirement of Aussie get togethers , you could still type  ) . I think Linda should get another Malt too , so come on Deb who are you offering up ? Sarah


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I was right Deb is a Desperate Housewife of Orange County. She just needs to rename her house Casa de Ca-Ca isn't appropriate for someone of her stature.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Linda, are you going to be taking a rescue doggie home with you?????






Joy


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hahahah Max is smiling in the picture !!!!!!!!

Ok so they had this planned since April - I had no idea because I didn't see the post that Joy pointed out.

Deb has been asking me where my store is - when I work, what days am I in ... she said she will be visiting me real soon .... ok -nothing out of the ordinary !!!

So today - I decided I was going to have a lazy day - let my husband go to work (which I never leave him alone) .... and me .. well I decided to take a long nap with Bella on the couch - I hadn't even showered yet !!

So apparently, Linda comes into the store to surprise me - but SURPRISE !!!!!!!!!! I wasn't there - Deb was hiding in the background - their plan was for Linda to ask me for a special item and they were wondering if I would notice ...it kinda backfired !!!!!!!!

So my husband calls me and says - Linda from New York is here - she wants to speak to you .. huh ?????? I was so groggy from my nap, so I am talking to Linda and the first thing I say is ... I've been wondering where you've been - you haven't been on SM lately ...

Long story short, I told them to come over to our house - while I dashed in the shower - thus my wet hair in the pic ..

We had a lovely time chatting in the backyard ..

It was great to meet you Linda and of course it's always fun to catch up with Deb  

Max and Bella had a good time with them too - I thought Max was going to kiss Deb to death - he lovesssssss the maltese whisperer aka Deb.

Linda got some puppy kisses from Bella too !!!

Fun afternoon we had.

Stop by again ....


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Well that explains where she's been! She HAS been partying!

I bet you guys had a great time!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jun 28 2008, 06:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597806


> They'll come on soon with lots of pics (I hope) ... I think they might have stashed Bella in their handbags .. oh wait - Bella is sleeping in her bed ... :wub:
> 
> OK - one hint - just for you Paula ... Deb was the designated driver !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and no Little Blind Billy did not come along for the ride ...
> 
> That leaves one other person who was also malt-less .. [/B]



Deb was the most sober of who ever these people are??? Whoa!!

Are you hosting the neighborhood AAA meetings again?

Now I've read to the end and find that I am right... sort of... :wine:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time! :wine: :wine: :drinkup: :drinkup:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I knew Linda was making the trip but I had forgotten the dates. It looks like you ladies (and Malts) had a great visit. I know there are probably more pictures. I wanna see....................  

ummmm, you possta say pwease mommy. ~Sassy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks like they surprised you alright!!!! :aktion033: Job well done! Fun times, eh?!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 29 2008, 06:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597844


> We're off to dinner. But here's one pic!!!!!
> 
> Yipeeee, Linda was here!!![/B]


that sure was FUN to read :biggrin: 

I'm glad that you guys met and had a good time together. :grouphug:

oh - I just loved the "surprise" idea


----------

